# Best Buy Business Direct



## Best Buy

Hi Everyone,

I'm writing quickly to introduce my self...

I represent Best Buy Corporation, specifically our business direct division.  

Best Buy now caters to small and medium sized business in an effort to provide cost effective and comprehensive technology solutions.  I have access to manufacturer direct discounts and nearly every product currently available on the market.

In addition, if it is all right with the community I plan to post weekly specials designed to help you all save on products that many of you need.  For instance, I will try to provide discounts on desktops, networking products, servers etc... If any of you have any suggestions please feel free to contact me and I will see what I can do.

Paul
Best Buy For Business

PM me for contact information, price quotes or to request a phone consultation

| Servers | Notebooks | Desktops | Tablet PC’s | Wireless Routers | Switches | Software
| Memory Upgrades | Power Backups | Storage | Printers | Scanners| Bluetooth | 

Over 100,000 name brand products and accessories including Apple, IBM, HP, Toshiba, Belkin, Microsoft, Sony, Acer, SimpleTech, Linksys, 3Com, Lexmark and more……

24X7 Service
Overnight Delivery


----------



## Super_Nova

Best Buy fired me for no good reason. Of coarse they had a tendencey to fire everyone who made too much money and replace them with teenagers for $7 an hour. All they had to do if they wanted to get rid of you was find a reason to write you up as a final warning and then find a reason to write you up again. I worked on the Services department as a PC tech. They tried to cross train us to fix VCR's but to be honest, we knew nothing about them and found it difficult to cross train the AV/techs to fix computers. Of all the guys who worked in the Services department when I was there only 1 did not get fired. Of all the ones that got fired they were all there for at least 2 years or more and made in the neighborhood of $10 an hour. The replacements were teenagers and I know they only made around $7 because some told me and when I started I made $7 an hour. They didn't even have to have an A+ certification. All they had to do was pass a lame test with a few simple questions. Thank you for rewarding 3 years of faithful service with a kick in the rump!


----------



## ian

> In addition, if it is all right with the community I plan to post weekly specials designed to help you all save on products that many of you need.


I will attempt to formalise a policy on listing equipment for sale, at the moment, no that would not be alright, once a month at the moment would be all that would be allowed.
If you are running a business, and would like to advertise, please consider paid advertising at http://www.buylinks.com/ That money is used to host, promote, add new software and eventually have contest prizes for the community.
Or the best way to advertise the business you work for for free, is to actually help people with their computer problems and have your link to your company website in your signature line. But just visiting the forum to post advertisements every week would not be appreciated.


----------



## Praetor

And dont think that I dont notice every little wee thing that happens. I'm everywhere.


----------



## ian

Actually further to that I just scanned through my emails, Bestbuy.com is banned from advertising at this forum completely.
This is an email I received on 7 July 2004


> *Subject:* Your Application to the BestBuy.com Affiliate Program  Dear Ian,
> 
> Thank you for submitting your application to the BestBuy.com Affiliate Program. Due to an increase of suspect affiliate activities, we now check applications more thoroughly. This is something that BestBuy.com takes very seriously. Unfortunately, we cannot accept your application at this time because we could not confirm the accuracy of the information you provided to us.
> 
> If you feel that the rejection cause is not applicable, or if you would like to appeal for any other reason, please contact us at bestbuyaffiliates@befree.com so we can reconsider your application.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The BestBuy.com Program Team


I guess the best buy advertising method is just advertise for free, no bestbuy is not welcome to advertise here at all.


----------



## Praetor

LOL ouch. An interesting turn of events


----------



## ian

Well bestbuy is banned from advertising weekly or for free over here. That is not to say they are banned completely, I would ultimately like to join the major affiliate programs to help with funding the expansion of the site.
I just think it is unjust that this site is not good enough to join your affiliate program, no we do not engage in suspect affiliate activities, never have, but yet we seem to be good enough to be spammed weekly with advertising for free.


----------



## Praetor

> I just think it is unjust that this site is not good enough to join your affiliate program, no we do not engage in suspect affiliate activities, never have, but yet we seem to be good enough to be spammed weekly with advertising for free


Quite well put. I dont know about the entire lifetime of this site but for sure it has been a very successful project since my membership and Ive come to see it develop quite beautifully from both a member and admin perspective, certainly not deserving of such 'treatment'


----------



## Super_Nova

Are you guys deleting my posts? 

 If it were me I'd say the best they can do is have equal access the forum like everyone else and put a link in their sig. Other than that they've burned this bridge. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Praetor

> This message has been deleted by Praetor. Reason: Pointless (albeit humorous) eggin'





> This message has been deleted by Praetor. Reason: Same as previous



'friad so. No point in eggin people on  (i do admit it was kinda funny the first time but as an Admin here, gotta maintain a certain degree of civility and courtesy unless they *really* ask for it)


----------



## Super_Nova

Understood  You guys haven't had the history I have with Best Buy so from your prespective they haven't really ASKED for it here. It's all good! At first I thought I had clicked off  the page without hitting "post", the second time I knew I wasn't crazy so i figured it was you.


----------



## Best Buy

ian said:
			
		

> Well bestbuy is banned from advertising weekly or for free over here. That is not to say they are banned completely, I would ultimately like to join the major affiliate programs to help with funding the expansion of the site.
> I just think it is unjust that this site is not good enough to join your affiliate program, no we do not engage in suspect affiliate activities, never have, but yet we seem to be good enough to be spammed weekly with advertising for free.



Ian,

I'm sorry to hear that- unfortunately I have absolutely no control over the affiliate program- or anything for that matter;-)

Well that is not completely true- the one thing I do have some control over is product pricing through our new business direct division- which is why I decided to post on this forum- not as advertising but rather as a consultation and cost cutting service for those small businesses that dont have the access to volume discounts like some of the big boys do.  

If I had a budget I would spend some on this site in a second- unfortunately the only way for me to obtain a budget is to prove to upper mangement that web forums are a viable form of communicating with small business owners- and the only way to do that is to post on the message boards themselves.  Kind of a catch 22.

I had fully planned that if I was accepted into the commnuity that I would spend as much time as possible to consult with people on their technology needs.


----------



## Praetor

> If I had a budget I would spend some on this site in a second- unfortunately the only way for me to obtain a budget is to prove to upper mangement that web forums are a viable form of communicating with small business owners- and the only way to do that is to post on the message boards themselves. Kind of a catch 22.
> 
> I had fully planned that if I was accepted into the commnuity that I would spend as much time as possible to consult with people on their technology needs.


You are most welcome to pursue that endevour from my perspective, provided that you are not overtly aggressive in such actions and do not violate any restrictions introduced by any other Admins/Mods (as well as operate in good taste etc).

Cheers


----------



## Best Buy

Will Do-

Thanks Praetor


----------



## Super_Nova

What about my emotional trauma? Isn't that worth something? I calculated it. I was part time so based on a 25 hour week if I had stayed there for the past 3 years I would have made $36,108. I think that would make up for my emotional stress of having to take a job that was a 6 hour drive from my family..


----------



## Praetor

*Drop it man*. Nothin you can do about it here and now.


----------



## Super_Nova

haha i know. just venting a little more. I've actually been quite forgiving of them since then. My mother hasn't though. She refuses to go there for anything. If I ask for electronics from her for Christmas or something I better make sure they have it at Circuit City or another store. We don't have either one here though, but when I lived somewhere that did I visited it. Took me a few months to get to the point where I could actually set foot in there again though. But since then I've been fine.


----------



## ian

Yeah I was just a bit ticked off that my affiliate application was rejected which I must say is rather unusual, oh well, no big deal, tonnes of other companies out there.
Sorry to hear about you losing your job Super Nova, anyhow sometimes bad things can turn out to be good things after all, Im sure you will do much better with some other company...
Oh and Paul, I apologise for my rather harsh tone, you are most welcome here as Praetor said.


----------



## Super_Nova

ian said:
			
		

> Yeah I was just a bit ticked off that my affiliate application was rejected which I must say is rather unusual, oh well, no big deal, tonnes of other companies out there.
> Sorry to hear about you losing your job Super Nova, anyhow sometimes bad things can turn out to be good things after all, Im sure you will do much better with some other company...
> Oh and Paul, I apologise for my rather harsh tone, you are most welcome here as Praetor said.


 on definatly I do believe I've gained more experience then just working at Best Buy. REAL IT jobs will do that for ya . Plus I gained a wealth of knowledge on laptop repair so I'm sure it wasn't all loss.


----------



## 4W4K3

Super_Nova said:
			
		

> Plus I gained a wealth of knowledge on laptop repair so I'm sure it wasn't all loss.



i just rip them open and mod them hehe "repair". Is there different training between laptop and desktop repairing?


----------



## Super_Nova

Well.. there are alot of screws and ribbon connectors on the system board. Other than that it's not too different. You have to learn some troubleshooting skills for the screen but it's not at all difficult. 
 One trick I've learned is that if you've lost some screws, make sure you have enough to replace all the outside screws on the case. Don't worry about leaving one out inside. That way the customer won't know any better


----------



## 4W4K3

Super_Nova said:
			
		

> Well.. there are alot of screws and ribbon connectors on the system board. Other than that it's not too different. You have to learn some troubleshooting skills for the screen but it's not at all difficult.
> One trick I've learned is that if you've lost some screws, make sure you have enough to replace all the outside screws on the case. Don't worry about leaving one out inside. That way the customer won't know any better




What if i've stripped a case screw on my laptop? No matter what the screw won't stay in lol. Should i go with a bigger screw?


----------

